# Nominate a Charity for MHF to raise money for in 2011



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

It's time to put your thinking caps on and nominate a Charity you think Motorhomefacts should support for 2011. 

In 2009 we had MacMillan Cancer Charity, this year we have raised money for Help for Heroes.

It can be any Registered Charity that you think is deserving, ALL nominations will be put to the vote and decided by MHF members.

Nominations will be accepted until Monday 22nd November.

Please try to keep this thread for nominations only  

Get nominating 

Tina


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Charity*

Something to do with animals this time, perhaps Guide Dogs or Hearing Dogs etc.

There is another where by the dog is more of a companion for people with nervous disorders etc. I will try to find details of that.

Russell


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

My nomination is the RSPCA.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im sorry Russell I have got to Nominate a Charity that is dear to my heart as I need a cure to be found.

http://www.mesothelioma.uk.com/mesothelioma-uk-charitable-trust.htm


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

see above


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I would recommend "Julia's House" a children's hospice.

Regards

Drew


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Could I nominate the
British Polio Fellowship for all the good work they do in the UK with support and a lot more

http://www.britishpolio.org.uk/

Clive


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a very compelling argument there, Mavis!

There are lots of different cancers, some are more well known and supported, some treatments for specific cancers have improved over the years with big profiles. Others like Ovarian are difficult to diagnose, and quite often when they are daignosed it is too late to be able to do anything than offer palliative care. My Viv has been through this since mid 2007, and is currently in remission. She has found great support from Ovacome (as well as MacMillan, who do great things for all cancer sufferers), so with a great deal of self interest I nominate Ovacome

http://www.ovacome.org.uk/

8)


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I would like to make a nomination of ROKPA

[ROKPA

This is an international charity with very strong links to the UK, particularly Scotland, through the Samye Ling Tibetan Monastery in Eskdalemuir. 
The charity works with the needy and destitute in various countries, especially Tibet and Nepal, offering medical help, education and where necessary food to people, many of whom would not otherwise get these. As examples Rokpa is working to raise literacy in Tibetan areas, which at the moment is about 13% of women and 34% of men, and is running soup kitchens in Nepal in the harshest months of winter so people can have warm food daily.
People who donate can specify where they want their donations to go, e.g a specific school or soup kitchen or other project. This makes the process much more personal and updates are given on the projects to keep donors informed. Donations don't have to be just money, it's possible to volunteer as a teacher in Tibet or a soup kitchen worker in Nepal, and thus be part of some of the projects.
Rokpa has made an enormous difference to many people, in shorter term ways with disease and starvation, but also and very importantly in longer term ways with education and medical training. 
Please consider this charity - and if successful then who knows, some MHF members might even make it out to visit the project chosen to benefit.
Lala

edited to try to get the weblink right!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I would say go for a small charity not the big ones. they get millions and waste it and despite my job l would not nominate blue cross pdsa or rspca


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I propose Cancer Research UK
http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/

With my Physics colleagues at long last being brought to bear in the US on the necessary MEDICAL cancer research, this long overdue step gives me genuine hope that major advances in beating the various forms of this horrid disease are now but a few years away. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/today/tomfeilden/2010/09/could_physics_provide_the_key.html

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I propose Cancer Research UK
> http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/
> 
> With my Physics colleagues at long last being brought to bear in the US on the necessary MEDICAL cancer research, this long overdue step gives me genuine hope that major advances in beating the various forms of this horrid disease are now but a few years away.
> ...


Dave can I put all this on my Mesowarriors web site and face book as i want to share this with the warriors


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sure, Mavis. Anything that gets the best brains applied to cancer is good for me


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I propose Air Ambulance, and Help for Heroes ( Which I actually support both )


Bob


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

*Nominations for Charity*

I would like to nominate the RNLI


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

WaterAid

After air, water is what we need most, yet thousands upon thousands die because they don't have clean water.

www.wateraid.org/

and a plea

Last year Help for Heroes was the easy 'winner' in the poll but here we are in November and only just over half way* to the target surely we can do better than that?

*and without the rally group donations where would we be?

www.wateraid.org/


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

[ can you see what it is, yet? ]


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Can I make a suggestion?

Once a long list of nominations is drawn up could we have a two stage system of voting firstly to see which the strong contenders are so that we end up with a short list of, perhaps, five or six. Last year it was clear at an early stage which charities were out it front. This made a vote for any of the others pretty pointless, so we didn't see the true picture of support.

If it became clear that, for instance, the RSPCA and WaterAid, were the main contenders, I would like to vote for my favourite out of those two, rather than waste a vote on an outsider.

As far as nominations go I'd like to second the Mesothelioma charity that Mavis suggested. 


Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm with Chris on this...

I think his proposal is a great idea and very fair. After the initial nominations, I would reduce the list to just three nominations and then let members vote for one of those. That way, more folk might feel as though they've made a real input.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Another suggestion - there have recently been a lot of posts on the forum about members who have or have had prostate cancer. So what about,

www.prostate-cancer.org.uk/

I'm with the idea of choosing a charity that is not too big.
Lala


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

The Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Families Association (SSAFA) Forces Help.

SSAFA provides care and help for servicemen and their families, particularly those who return from war with dreadful injuries.

It has two homes and provides stepping-stone housing for those with nowhere to live.

Please visit the web site. http://www.ssafa.org.uk/index.asp

A lot of the work is done by volunteers.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


As my wife has Parkinsons, we are involved with Fund raising for PD, and know how hard it is to compete, with so many other deserving causes, I would like to nominate Parkinsons UK.



Andy


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Already we have some great nominations, the 2 tier voting system sounds good, I will see what I can do, although getting people interested enough to vote once last year was a challenge, let alone twice :roll: 

Come on everyone, I know there are many more charities out there that you support in some way.

Tina


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I also think that we should look at smaller charities who could do with the support.
Maybe someones local charity, I dont mind if it is in Scotland, Wales or England, sorry, Ireland as well.Would like to see it being used not swallowed up in admin.

cabby


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

As this site is nationwide I don't think that we should consider local charities which only give relief in a limited area.

Whichever charity is chosen should, in my opinion, be a national one, so that everyone can feel that they are being represented in a small way.

I have been a volunteer at a local children's hospice, but it's just that, local, and I wouldn't expect members from other parts of the country, where they'll have their own children's hospice, to support mine.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Anything to do with cancer, research or care, would get my vote. I think just about every family in the land is or has been affected in some way by this disease.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*GOSH please vote for GOSH*

Can I put forward a plea for GOSH....GREAT ORMOND STREET HOSPITAL FOR CHILDREN.

I also think it should be a nationwide charity as we are from all over the country and it will make us feel more involved and whilst Great Ormond St Hosp is based in London, children do come from all around the country for treatment here.

My grandson has been a patient at this wonderful hospital since he was diagnosed with a rare congenital bone condition at age 2yrs.
They are desperate for funding and I cannot speak highly enough of the staff.

My only other comment is this......children suffering with illness or disease is one of the hardest things to deal with. They have not even had a chance to live their lives yet so my first instinct would be to try and raise money for any charity that supports them.

All of the causes so far mentioned are more than worthy and I feel drawn to each and every one of them so whilst the decision will be hard I still feel a childrens charity of some kind deserves to be among the final selection.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: GOSH please vote for GOSH*



mauramac said:


> Can I put forward a plea for GOSH....GREAT ORMOND STREET HOSPITAL FOR CHILDREN.
> My only other comment is this......children suffering with illness or disease is one of the hardest things to deal with. They have not even had a chance to live their lives yet so my first instinct would be to try and raise money for any charity that supports them.


This has to be one of the most poignant things that's been said on this thread and I have changed my mind. Please ignore my earlier thread regarding nominating SSAFA. It's a very worthwhile charity, as are all of them that have been suggested, but children are special and, as has been said, it's so awful that they have had so little of their lives.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I would like to nominate "SSAFA" or as it is more correctly known "Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Families Association - Forces Help" Reg Charity no. 210760.

For 125 years SSAFA has been the national charity helping Serving and ex-Service men, women and their families who are in need. 

By way of example in my area of Shropshire they have helped about 400 families in the past year covering an age range of 16 months thru' to 96 years.

Kenp


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

I was going to say either Ambucoptor or RNLI, but I agree any charity that helps children who are our future, like the one that grants wishes, whose initials I can,t remember but I,m sure someone will know, will get our support.
M&T


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Charity*

Some thoughts to ponder:

The smaller cancer charities are worthy causes, they are supported mainly by families who have a family connection but all have administrators to pay (money wasted?? you might say)

Breast Cancer UK receives the greatest amount of money for the 12 thousand deaths per year whereas lung cancer kills 15 thousand women per year and receives the least amount of funded research.

Prostate cancer has the highest cancer rate in men.
So how do you chose which cancer site is more deserving that others.

The largest cancer charity is Cancer Research UK, this covers all the disease sites from bench testing of treatments to clinical trials of tomorrows cures admittedly has the highest admin costs but not as much as all the other charities added together.

If you were to ask women: which do you fear more - breast cancer or heart disease - the majority would answer breast cancer, regardless of the fact that three times as many women die of heart disease than die of breast cancer each year in the Uk

Childrens charities pull at the heart strings but I am looking after number one so my vote goes to a charity that is not a fluffy pink charity and receives most of their funding from charity shops.
None of us is getting any younger, we are all getting older so I am hedging my bets and vote for Age Concern or Help the Aged.

From November 2010 they are to be known as Age UK.(They also have a branch in Spain called Age Espania)
This charities helps many of the elderly with financial advice, claiming benefits, travel insurance and advice, computer courses, advice on age discrimination etc. They only have to add a motorhome section and they would be perfect. :lol:

So can Age UK be added to the list please


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

MS or Alzheimers or both! Body or mind which would you prefer to suffer 
As supported by Yorkshire Velo and UK Bathrooms


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*CYSTIC FIBROSIS*

We are of course very biased toward this charity as both of our children have CF and many of the associated conditions, and whilst the subject is very emotive we could not however resist at the very least a mention of it on such a thread.
CF TRUST

Many CF Children fail to survive past their 30's for many reasons ... but did you know that for many the reason is LACK OF DONOR ORGANS ...
Organ Donation - Keep On Giving
...
Why not sign up as an organ donor and give something that is 'priceless' It costs nothing and offers a lifetime of difference


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Charity*



an99uk said:


> Some thoughts to ponder:
> 
> The smaller cancer charities are worthy causes, they are supported mainly by families who have a family connection but all have administrators to pay (money wasted?? you might say)
> 
> ...


If you was to round up all the Cancer money into Cancer Research UK Mesothelioma only get 1%.
They say that Mesothelioma is a rare Cancer but it is growing and many Lung cancer deaths figures are hiding the fact that a person has died of This Asbestos related Cancer they dont show the true figures.
I have been to a Hospice today and Im shocked as it is wiping out whole families.
A man I have met has it, his mother (washing clothes like me )died in Sept and his Father died last year.
Sorry but this is very near to my heart.

:wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: CYSTIC FIBROSIS*



cobaltkoala said:


> We are of course very biased toward this charity as both of our children have CF and many of the associated conditions, and whilst the subject is very emotive we could not however resist at the very least a mention of it on such a thread.
> CF TRUST
> 
> The majority of CF Children fail to survive past 30 for many reasons ... but did you know that for many the reason is LACK OF DONOR ORGANS ...
> ...


This is awful every Nomination is tugging at the heart strings.
I so back you as I gave my daughters Kidneys when she was killed.

I think this year it is going to be so hard to choose xx


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I think that there are many deserving charities that all deserve our support. I prefer H4H or the RNLI, however we must look to our own and I fail to see how we can support anything other than a cancer charity. Mavis gets my vote

Andy


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

It has been nominated already in this string of posts, and we support that nomination:

We are all highway and byway users for numerous reasons, work, leisure (cycling walking etc) and of course the leisure of the MH.

They need to be there but you hope you will never need them.

The *Air Ambulance *please.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Mavis' charity 
http://www.mesothelioma.uk.com/mesothelioma-uk-charitable-trust.htm


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the nominations so far there have been some great charities mentioned.

Could I please ask that you nominate specific charities when you post on this thread as I don't want to make any mistakes or leave any nominations off the voting poll later this month due to having to guess at a generalisation  

Thanks to all who have added web sites for people to look up info on the charities nominated so far, that's great it will help anyone unfamiliar with any of them.

Keep them coming

Tina


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I would like to nominate Home-Start UK, a charity that recruits and trains volunteers to support families with at least one child under five. 
Home is truly where we all start from, and if we can give a helping hand to a young family the benefits for that family can be life long. For very little money Home-Start manages to support families all over the UK ( and in BFPO's) , keeping families together. Volunteers often go into paid employment following a stint of volunteering, recipients often become volunteers - benefits are therefore multiple and myriad. Help can be easier to accept from a volunteer than statutory services, and so often prevents family breakdown, ultimately benefiting children.


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi

CF Trust for me too. 

We look after a 9 year old CF sufferer lots of weekends and school holidays in order to give his mother some respite. It is a horrible condition with an average life expectancy of only 38yrs.

Val


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> Im sorry Russell I have got to Nominate a Charity that is dear to my heart as I need a cure to be found.
> http://www.mesothelioma.uk.com/mesothelioma-uk-charitable-trust.htm


Although we've heard a lot about Prostate Cancer, certainly in the last year, I feel inclined to support Mavis's cause as above.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

www.wateraid.org/

link added

Someone has said to me that this charity won't be supported because it takes money from UK and sends it where needed. All I can say is that we are all members of the same human race and charity that stays only at home isn't to my mind charity.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Tina,

I don't have a nomination but I would be happy to support any of the UK charities.

A few people have touched on the admin costs and waste associated with some large charities. It makes me angry to hear of Charity MD's on ?250k and staff driving across some African plane to get to the needy in a convoy of brand new top spec Range Rovers. Now when I donate to charities I always ask a lot of questions. For me it's important to support the needy and not the greedy and people need to know that their money is being well spent. For you that means thorough vetting, sorry. I know this view may not be popular but it's better than donating blindly and your money never reaching those it was intended for. 

It seems sad that none of the deserving smaller or local charities listed on this thread won't benefit from a group donation like that of MHF because people moan. What a funny lot the British are. We'll happily donate money for international famine relief or overseas natural disasters without a second thought and yet when we are donating money within the UK people start to complain in case their region isn't getting any? Some of the smaller charities clearly need support and I think they should have a fighting chance of getting some of the MHF cash. I don't care where in the UK the charity is the most important thing is that it's a good cause and the needy get the money. 

The staggered voting system suggested by Chris and John is a good idea and as I wasn't a member of MHF last year at this time I would like to ask a few questions that you've probably been asked before.. Isn't there a way we could support a national and local charity by voting for a winner from each group to give better and (IMO) fairer distribution of funds? There are things that could be done to minimize the moaning but I don't think that those who complain should dictate to everyone else. Sorry if this blurs things and creates more work for you but all the causes are worthwhile and it would be good to support a few. It would also ease my conscience too as I would get to vote for two. 

If donations aren't as big as you were hoping for maybe the Charities section should have a more prominent place on the site and make it easier to find out how to pay. I've been looking for about 15 minutes and I'm no further forward I hope I haven't missed something very obvious if I have it's very early. I haven't donated to Help the Heroes yet  but I will as soon as I know how to. HFH also have a calendar out this year and there is talk of a CD too. I've been told there's nothing on the CD other than a picture. 

None of this is intended as criticism nor should it be taken personally they're only my thoughts but I can't be the only one with these views.

best regards

Keith


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Keith,

So far there have been quite a few smaller charities nominated, the voting is all down to the members who bother to vote at the end of the year.

This time last year we had lots of nominations for charities small, local, large and multinational, and when it came down the the voting we even had a couple of people campaigning for their nominations,  sadly we also had a few nominations which were all for smaller charities which even the people who nominated them didn't vote for  

While I can appreciate your feelings on this, I don't think that anything we can do will ever please everyone, whichever charities are chosen, and however the total is shared out will always have someone asking for it to be shared out or done differently. 

By keeping to one elected Charity per year we can eliminate any monetary misunderstandings or confusion which may occur. Some people might try to dictate that their donation only goes to one of the chosen charities for example.

Yes it keeps things simple for me too, but ultimately the nominations and chosen charity is down to the membership. 


With regard to making a payment, on the home page, to the right of the screen as you scroll down is a Totaliser, and there is a link there to the paypal account, unfortunately this is out of action at the moment but for anyone who wishes to donate to this years Charity if you PM me I will give you the bank account details so that you can donate either over the counter at any bank or directly into the account by internet banking. For anyone who does donate this way, after you have made your donation please pm me the amount so that when it appears in the account I can inform Nuke who will then add it to the totaliser on the front page  You can also choose to have your donation shown as anon if you don't want anyone (except me) to know it was your donation :wink: 

Please keep the nominations coming, it will be a 2 stage vote, all nominations will go up for the 1st vote and then the charities with the most votes will go to the vote again, depending on how many are in the first stage will depend on how many are in the final stage.

Tina


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Charity for 2011*

Hi

I would like to norminate Cancer & Bio Detection Dogs and Hypo Alert Dogs.

www.cancerdogs.org.uk
www.hypoalertdogs.co.uk
www.medicaldetectiondogs.org.uk

These dogs alert epileptics and diabetes patients that they are likely to have an episode.

Of course, as they are so rare at the moment they are allocated to children too young to recognise symptoms and those in serious danger due to their condition.

As my husband is hard of hearing we are long time supporters of Hearing Dogs.

Joyce


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,
I'd like to nominate Womens Aid - the only national charity working to end domestic violence and support its victims.
Those of you who know me will know why this is a charity very close to my heart - my mother was murdered earlier this year - and since that day as I've tried to understand how I could not have known what was going on I've learnt some truly awful things.
To put the scale of the problem into perspective;
100 women a tear are murdered by their partners.
1 in 4 women will be seriously assualted in their lifetime - 1 in 4!
An incident is reported to UK police every 6 minutes - how many aren't?

Because of the stigma which seems to surround this issue this charity really really struggles to raise awareness & funds - any help they get will directly contribute to saving lives. At present they are very worried that because no one talks about the subject they'll be a 'soft' target for the withdrawl of government funding.

Awareness Campaign


----------



## DonnaB (Nov 8, 2010)

*cHARITY SUGGESTION*

I would like to nominate The Island Parrot Sanctuary in Scotland. They are a registered charity that operate on a shoe-string budget to care for over 40 emotionally and physically abused parrots. These birds have the same average lifespan as humans and the mental capacity of a five year old child. 
Their website is www.parrotbehaviourconsultant.com

Below is a picture of one of the birds when she first came into the sanctuary. The following picture is her starting to heal.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I already support "Andreas Gift" Which is a brain cancer charity. I take Tango my parrot to events and also to meet families who have a member who is suffering from brain cancer.

This year MHF has lost one member to brain cancer and I lost my Dad 6 years ago.

About Brain Tumours​
1. Brain tumour research is under-funded and the public, in general, is unaware of the magnitude of the problem.

2. Brain tumours have recently overtaken leukaemia as the most common malignancy and cause of death in children.

3. There is a 5% to 10% annual increase in paediatric brain tumours.

4. Lack of funding and research into the treatment of malignant brain tumours means survival rates are no better than they were 40 years ago.

5. The cure rate for most brain tumours is significantly lower than that for most other types of cancer.

6.Because of their location at the control centre for thought, emotion and physical function, brain tumours are difficult to treat.

7. Approximately only one third of patients survive for five years following the diagnosis of a primary or malignant brain tumour.

8. Around 4,500 new cases of primary brain tumours are diagnosed in the UK each year. In Yorkshire we saw 600 adults (with around 120 affected by the most aggressive high grade tumours) and 25 children as newly diagnosed patients in 2005.

9. Brain tumours are the second most common cause of neurological death (stroke is the most common).

10. Currently, brain tumours cannot be prevented because their cause is still unknown.

11. Brain tumours are the second leading cause of cancer death in Children under age 15 and in young adults up to age 34.

12. Many tumours seen in adult patients are distinct and infrequently seen in children.

13. There are over 120 different types of brain tumours, making effective treatment very complicated.

14. Brain tumours are currently treated by surgery, radiation therapy and chemotherapy.

15. Brain tumours are the second fastest growing cause of cancer death among those over age 65, and unlike the first and third fastest growing causes (lung cancer and melanoma), no behavioural change has been shown to reduce the risk

16. Research is progressing into a number of new areas such as oncogenes (the presence of special genes in our cells that may be associated with cancer) and the abnormal production of specialised growth factors.

Link to their website Andreas Gift


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Charity*

NSPCC


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Just a little reminder that you only have until Monday to nominate the charity you would like MHF to support for 2011.
There are some great charities already nominated, but I am sure there are still some of you who might be thinking of one that hasn't been nominated.

Nominations will close at midnight on Monday 22nd and the first stage of voting will start on Wednesday 24th November.

If anyone wants to donate to the years Charity Help For Heroes them you can PM me for details in how to pay directly into the bank account, either over the counter or by internet or phone banking, all donations are put on the totaliser on the front page so you can see how we are doing.

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Another reminder that you have until midnight tonight to nominate any charity you think MHF should support by fund raising in 2011.
We have had some great nominations so far, are you sure you don't have any more???

The voting poll will be up Wednesday.

Tina


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

All charities for the promotion of health are a good cause.

My personal preference is Leukaemia Research UK. A cancer that particularly affects all ages.

Another suggestion, why collect for just one charity, and not split the donations between the top two or three?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I know it would be nice to spread the money out but we havent even collected £2000.00 for this years charity.
I know every little counts but it would be nice to hand over a large cheque.
Come on lets boost this years Help the Hero's


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you so much to everyone who has taken the time and trouble to nominate a charity.

I will open a voting poll tomorrow morning by 10 am, which will be open for 1 week for the first stage of the voting as we have had so many great Charities put forward.

I have PM'd the 2 people who nominated the Air ambulance as unfortunately there is no national charity for this organisation, they are split into regional charities and trusts. This is a quote from the National Air Ambulance web site..............

"We strongly recommend that if you do want to donate to the air ambulance service then you do so to your local air ambulance charity. Please refer to the ‘Air Ambulance Coverage Map’ for their details"

If the people who made the nominations can get back to me by PM with the region they want to nominate by midnight tonight I can include them in the poll, I am afraid that if I don't hear then I will not be able to include them in the voting as once posted the poll cannot be changed  

Don't forget to vote 
Tina


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

I nominate OUCH UK.A little known charity but a very necessary one supporting people with the agonising condition of Cluster Headaches.

http://www.ouchuk.org/html/


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

*Voting now Open*

The poll is now open for you to vote for your nominations, stage 1 will be open for 1 week and stage 2 will be open for 2 weeks.

Don't forget to tell your friends to get voting :wink:

Tina


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've unglued this thread for you Tina. It was interfering with your poll. 8O 

I have also closed it, since I guess you won't be accepting further nominations.

No problem to re-open it if you want, but it will prevent confusion if it's closed.

Dave


----------

